
Suspicions of Insider Trading Surround Pirate Bay Buyers - Flemlord
http://torrentfreak.com/suspicions-of-insider-trading-surround-pirate-bay-buyers-090701/
======
pj
I think it's ridiculous that you can build a company on illegal activity, go
to jail for a year because you were convicted of that illegal activity, and
then _sell_ the illegally built company for 7 Million dollars.

Really, what does insider trading add to the absurdity of this story?

~~~
graemep
Given that it was not clear that the activity was illegal, and the conviction
was obtained at a trial that was conducted in a way that was questionable to
say the least, and the illegal activity was one that many people think should
attract civil rather than criminal actions (and many people think should not
be illegal at all), and many people have voted in recent elections for a
single issue party that wants to make the activity legal, what is more
ridiculous - the sale of the company or the conviction of its owners?

